# Where To Buy A Nasa Burner



## dropbear85 (27/9/12)

Hey guys I've been ringing all over the place looking for a nasa burner (sponsors, beerbelly etc.) but noone seems to have them.

The lady at beerbelly said something about them now having to be approved and its pushed the prices right up.

Has anyone seen them for a reasonable price anywhere? preferably around Sydney but im happy to pay shipping.


----------



## QldKev (27/9/12)

BCF is the only place I know of in Australia, otherwise import one from the US. I've got details on my website about the Us ones under homebrew/howto/lpg burners

QldKev


----------



## dropbear85 (27/9/12)

QldKev said:


> BCF is the only place I know of in Australia, otherwise import one from the US. I've got details on my website about the Us ones under homebrew/howto/lpg burners
> 
> QldKev



Thanks mate that looks awesome.  

Cool website aswell.

I think I'll be getting them from the US as the check from Beerbelly said BCF sell them for well over $100 now.

Are the adaptors for the US to AU conversion hard to come by? and has anyone got back to you about those other 2 sites that you have links to on your site?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## QldKev (27/9/12)

The BCF ones come with NASA + reg + hose + stand (good for up to about 50L pot from memory) so it's not as bad as it first sounds. Also they are a decent cast on the product, and have local support / warranty. Generally a nice easy reliable purchase.

For sizes, if you just get the NASA from the US and the reg and hose from Aus you will be ok (last time I checked Auscrown was cheapest). There are only 2 sized fittings for the hose to NASA I know off and depending on which one you have BBQ Galore sell the adapter for a couple of dollars. If you have a look at the first pic on the lpg burners page you can see the adapter between the hose and NASA.

Comparing prices (prices from top of my head) US NASA + post about $40, reg + hose another $40, maybe an adapter $3, and then a stand. 

The person who got the defective NASA from the US ended up with a BCF NASA and was happy with it. Personally I think if I wanted the stand I would be straight to BCF, even if you make a full brew stand up later, the flame guard from the BCF stand can be reused as a bonus.

I haven't had any feedback on the other US sites. 

QldKev


----------



## mitysa (27/9/12)

Hi,

I recently got one from bfc, for Father's Day and it cost $110
Just ask what's the best price they can do??


Mike


----------



## dropbear85 (27/9/12)

mitysa said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got one from bfc, for Father's Day and it cost $110
> Just ask what's the best price they can do??
> ...



Yeah I planned on doing that.

I just rang them up and they said there price is $169 which is the cheapest ive seen in AUS so i'll see what I can do if I ask for floor stock or something.

Do you reckon that stand would have any trouble holding a 50l keg for a 40l boil? The ad on the anaconda site says max 22cm dia pots and a keg is bigger than that.


----------



## mitysa (27/9/12)

I just use 2 bits of flatbar to support the keggle, no dramas yet

Mike


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/12)

you can get them under $100 shipped from the US on amazon
also this bad boy for $70 shipped to aus
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002913M...;pf_rd_i=507846
one of the reviews says they boiled 94 litres of water in 23 minutes, but it's louder than an idling V8 when running


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/12)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000291GB...;pf_rd_i=507846
for the normal nasa burner on a frame with a US regulator


----------



## dropbear85 (27/9/12)

cheers spork
Its amazing the price difference between here and there.
I might see how good my bargaining skills are at bcf first but for the price NASA seems to be the was to go as I don't really care about the noise. saying that I haven't heard one yet


----------



## sp0rk (27/9/12)

Or i've just found you can get the burner itself only for $30 landed
http://www.amazon.com/Bayou-Classic-BG10-C...ds=banjo+burner


----------



## dropbear85 (27/9/12)

yeah I saw that myself after reading reviews of the sp10.absolute bargain if you could knock up a frame


----------



## sp0rk (28/9/12)

i've read stuff about it fitting into the hole in the middle of a 16" steel car rim quite well
weld some angle iron on as legs and you're off


----------



## growler (28/9/12)

Just one word of caution.

A mate didn't get any jets in some ordered from US a year or so ago. Easily found correct size here though.

 Growler.


----------



## dropbear85 (28/9/12)

just went to bcf and they wouldn't budge from their price of $169, even after I showed them I could get it delivered from the US for $100. I wasn't asking them to price match but I would have taken it for $150.Oh well their loss I guess, Just placed my order on amazon so lets see how long it takes to get delivered.
Still can't believe it's almost half the price and they wonder why we buy online from overseas instead of getting it locally


----------



## QldKev (28/9/12)

**Bets on 3 week delivery** 

Let us know how it fits up to the local LPG bottles. 

QldKev


----------



## scottc1178 (1/10/12)

Just got home from Anaconda, where I bit the bullet and bought myself the 'NASA' Burner:

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camp-an...or-Power-Cooker

he did not want to budge on price at all, assuring me that they have no need to discount them, they will sell themselves... blah blah....

after what seemed like an eternity of haggling and asking for his best price, he finally dropped it by 15% taking it from $179 down to $156.

still more exy than the US import, but a bit less stuffing around.

oh and I just fired it up for a test run.... I see what people mean about the noise. The missus came running out of the house yelling "what the **** is that?" mission accomplished. Awesome.

except now I have to get a fire extinguisher and blanket before she will let me use it again!!


----------



## QldKev (2/10/12)

Wait until you throw a pot of water on it and crank it up. Guarantee you will overshoot the temps the first couple of times :lol: 
hint: If you have it cranked up using a stainless pot, you will still get 5c extra after you turn it off as the water absorbs the heat from the pot. 

I was running 2 x 150,000btu version of the burners under my pot. Didn't take long to get 100+L to strike temps. I'm running 6kw of elements in it now and they don't even match the output of 1 NASA. 

You've got a awesome bit of gear which will last many good years of brewing. 

QldKev


----------



## Maheel (2/10/12)

104k btu $140 delivered 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/CAMPFIRE-MEGA-J...=item416a55d657

amazon more expensive same one ? at about $195
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Campfire-Mega-J...=item4cf9647b6f


----------



## scottc1178 (2/10/12)

Maheel said:


> 104k btu $140 delivered




D'oh!!


----------



## sp0rk (2/10/12)

Someone dumped a couple of large-ish 4WD wheels near my work today, so i grabbed them on the way home
then ordered the $30 burner from amazon
I'll weld some angle iron on for legs (got some in the shed)
$30 all up for a nasa burner and stand, can't complain


----------



## scottc1178 (2/10/12)

If it works out well, you should make a few and sell 'em!

I would have bought one off you had I not bought one the other day.


----------



## jc64 (2/10/12)

I bought one a couple of days ago. I thought about getting one from the US, would have saved maybe 50 bucks, but using it the same day and knowing I can return locally if something goes wrong is probably worth it to me. Oh and it was super loud compared to my three ring burner, warp speed was achieved!


----------



## Lakey (3/10/12)

I saw this in a pamphlet today its at outback adventures in morayfield Qld, not sure if they have any other stores around?


----------



## sp0rk (3/10/12)

that's gotta hurt...


----------



## scottc1178 (3/10/12)

D'oh! D'oh!


----------



## dropbear85 (9/10/12)

Alright cooking time!!!!!

My package Just got delivered from the US ($100 NASA from Amazon) haven't checked it yet cause I'm at work and its at home but I'm pretty impressed with the shipping time. I ordered on the 28th of sep and it got delivered today.

I have just organised to have tomorrow of work to burn stuff :super: ......I mean brew a batch but im going to have to grab an adaptor in the morning for the LPG bottle.

Can anyone recommend a place in western sydney where I would be able to pick up the adaptor?


----------



## Blitzer (20/11/12)

Seems like Anaconda is now doing these for $129

http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camp-an...or-Power-Cooker


I'm at a loss, doing probably around 40l boils trying to toss up between this or an over the side element? 

I would prefer the over side element as electricity seems simpler but would it be enough output? Is this Mega-Jet burner just overkill?

What to do.. what to do..


----------



## Diesel80 (20/11/12)

Blitzer said:


> Seems like Anaconda is now doing these for $129
> 
> http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camp-an...or-Power-Cooker
> 
> ...



Blitzer, in my setup I have a 3 ring burner and an OTS element.

Start of boil i have about 38/39L after draining the bag.
I use both outer rings on the burner and the element to hit the boil. Once boiling i can keep it rolling along nicely with the middle burner ring and the element.

I dont have insulation on the pot. Not sure if i could boil without the additional help from the burner. Maybe but my pot is 50CM wide so i have heaps of surface area working against me. 

In a narrow pot of about 35-37cm you should be better off and the element may do the job.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## QldKev (20/11/12)

Blitzer said:


> Seems like Anaconda is now doing these for $129
> 
> http://www.anaconda.com.au/Product/Camp-an...or-Power-Cooker
> 
> ...



I'm running a single element elec in a converted 50L keggle. It's 390mm across and I now have 3 layers of insulation on the pot. My pre-boil vol is 29L and I would prefer a stronger boil. For a 40L boil I think a single element won't cut the mustard, unless you throw in 2 elements. I do like elec as it very predictable, doesn't throw out as much heat into the working area and is quite. But the pure power of a NASA / Mega-Jet is great to speed things along on brew day, and a decent boil can always be achieved. Since the Mega-Jet is adjustable heat it's not a problem for smaller batches, and if you should ever decided to scale up the system the burner will still be happy.

QldKev


----------



## Arghonaut (20/11/12)

I bought one of the mega jets after looking at all the options, in combination with the BCF crab pot with insert which fits the burner stand perfectly, mainly because i could pick it up locally (in Coffs Harbour) and the savings i made in postage on other options made it good value. To test it out and measure evaporation i put 20L of cold tap water in, it had it boiling 11 minutes later. Hard to argue with that kind of grunt.

Also narrowly averted potential disaster.... the burner came with the regulator hose sticking straight up vertically.....I didnt even think about it and fired it up, a few minutes later i noticed the hose was looking a bit funny, the heat was starting to melt it! Make sure the hose is pointing down!


----------



## dicko (20/11/12)

This looks like a good deal for someone starting out into BIAB or if someone just needs a turkey frier
It is in the current Mitre 10 junk mail from Port Lincoln.
Interested people may have to do a bit of hard negotiating with their local M10.


----------



## Arghonaut (20/11/12)

dicko said:


> This looks like a good deal for someone starting out into BIAB or if someone just needs a turkey frier



Nice find, the burner by itself costs that much at most places, can think of plenty of uses for a 20 litre pot with an insert if/when you inevitably upgrade to a bigger pot.


----------



## bond (5/12/12)

So, amazon order just came in, which contained http://amzn.com/B0047O3PRK and http://amzn.com/B0033JF0GE

I ordered the kingkooker over the bayou bg10 because it contained the orifice (the bayou orifice wasn't available directly from amazon so shipping was crazy)

Just opened up the box for the burner, and it's missing the air shutter spring (and one of the air shutter screws  ) 
I don't know that I'll have a suitable spring just lying around though, I'll have a look - I might be able to uncoil and trim another spring

What surprised me, was just how large the holes on the air shutter were  I thought it was going to be basically identical to the bayou





I'm planning on cutting a larger hole (in the stud pattern area) of a 15" rim and probably using hose clamps to strap it up, then resting the rim on cinder blocks. 
I've heard mention of others doing similar but haven't seen any photos - anyone able to shed some light on how others have done it?


----------



## dicko (5/12/12)

bond said:


> So, amazon order just came in, which contained http://amzn.com/B0047O3PRK and http://amzn.com/B0033JF0GE
> 
> I ordered the kingkooker over the bayou bg10 because it contained the orifice (the bayou orifice wasn't available directly from amazon so shipping was crazy)
> 
> ...



Hi bond

Try it without the air control.
With a hp regulator you probably wont need it.
I know others on here have taken the air plate off and with mine I run it with the thing wide open anyway.
10 years and still going strong.

Cheers

edit; just had a closer look at the pic and you will need some sort of gas tap/control between the regulator and the burner.


----------



## sp0rk (5/12/12)

dicko said:


> Hi bond
> 
> Try it without the air control.
> With a hp regulator you probably wont need it.
> ...


He shouldn't need to, the regulator is adjustable (that's how i control mine)
I'll quickly go grab a pic of my car wheel BIAB stand for you


----------



## sp0rk (5/12/12)

3 pieces of angle for legs, 2 pieces of angle over the top to sit the keggle on and another small piece of angle at the back as a heat shield for the tap
just used an angle grinder to cut a slot out for the burner to sit in (took a few discs)
i'd say you might want to use a few more pieces of angle inside the wheel to sit/mount the burner on


----------



## QldKev (5/12/12)

sp0rk said:


> 3 pieces of angle for legs, 2 pieces of angle over the top to sit the keggle on and another small piece of angle at the back as a heat shield for the tap
> just used an angle grinder to cut a slot out for the burner to sit in (took a few discs)
> i'd say you might want to use a few more pieces of angle inside the wheel to sit/mount the burner on




Now that's a wheely good burner


or 



Who said you didn't have a RIMS system


----------



## bond (9/12/12)

Ok, cut up the rim a little with the plasma cutter. 

A 50L keg will sit perfectly within the lip of the rim, so I'll probably just weld on a few tabs to stop the keg from sliding off.


----------



## Macdoc (12/12/12)

How would one work out the shipping costs, or if they even ship to Australia on Amazon? I know its a US sight but I can't even find a link to ask the seller about shipping details.


----------



## Macdoc (12/12/12)

Actually, scratch that. The NASA burners are now only $90 including shipping, 22% off atm.


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/12)

bond said:


> Ok, cut up the rim a little with the plasma cutter.
> 
> A 50L keg will sit perfectly within the lip of the rim, so I'll probably just weld on a few tabs to stop the keg from sliding off.


You might find you'll need more air holes cut in the bottom/side of the rim
i had my keg lower down at first on some bbq grating, and not enough air was getting in, leading to a bright orange flame
guess you'll just have to experiment and see


----------



## parktho (12/12/12)

bond said:


> So, amazon order just came in, which contained http://amzn.com/B0047O3PRK and http://amzn.com/B0033JF0GE



Can anyone tell me whether an Australian regulator hose will attach to the orifice that comes with this NASA burner?

Cheers,

Thomas.


----------



## bond (12/12/12)

parktho said:


> Can anyone tell me whether an Australian regulator hose will attach to the orifice that comes with this NASA burner?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Thomas.



I wasn't sure; and the regulator I ordered above is a POL fitting (will screw into the POL gas bottles available here) - only annoying thing about it is it's shipping weight is marked as 8 pounds which makes it a little expensive to ship (compared to the average amazon global expedited of <$5 per item), but still very cheap for a 40 PSI adjustable reg ...

The orifice threads are 3/8-Inch - someone maybe able to tell you whether that's the standard on our reg hoses?


----------



## Macdoc (12/12/12)

Does anyone know wether the SP10 SP10 NASA Burner and the regulator that comes with can be attached to Australian Standard LPG gas bottles?


----------



## sp0rk (13/12/12)

Macdoc said:


> Does anyone know wether the SP10 SP10 NASA Burner and the regulator that comes with can be attached to Australian Standard LPG gas bottles?


See the post above yours


----------



## Wolfman (13/12/12)

Can these burners use mains gas?


----------



## sp0rk (13/12/12)

I believe not, as they're jetted for LPG/Propane


----------



## Smokomark (13/12/12)

Macdoc said:


> Does anyone know wether the SP10 SP10 NASA Burner and the regulator that comes with can be attached to Australian Standard LPG gas bottles?




If you want to use a 4.5 or 9kg you will need an adapter.
I have bought them before at bcf. About $10 by memory.


----------



## altstart (13/12/12)

Just bought a spare NASA burner from Amazon $16.00 AUD $31.45 includeing freight. At that price I would really kick myself not haveing a spare one especially if my original stuffs in the middle of a boil.
Cheers Altstart


----------



## robbo5253 (13/12/12)

altstart said:


> Just bought a spare NASA burner from Amazon $16.00 AUD $31.45 includeing freight. At that price I would really kick myself not haveing a spare one especially if my original stuffs in the middle of a boil.
> Cheers Altstart



Link Please!


----------



## mfeighan (13/12/12)

i have a nasa and fail to see how it can stuff up mid brew, its just hunk of iron with holes in it. Unless you store it outside in the rain i cant see it breaking. Definately take off the air intake control. It runs better without it.


----------



## dicko (13/12/12)

Wolfman said:


> Can these burners use mains gas?



Hi Wolfman

Many years ago I had an old gas fired copper for cooking crabs in.
It had the same burner and could run on town gas but I would assume that you may need some sort of control.
I think if you spoke to a gas fitter/trades person, particularly an older aged one you may find how you can run it on mains gas.

Cheers


----------



## altstart (13/12/12)

name='robbo5253' date='Dec 13 2012, 09:55 AM' post='980432']
Link Please!
[/quote]


Web Address http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009JXYS...ils_o00_s00_i00 $16.00

Cheers Altstart


----------



## Wolfman (13/12/12)

dicko said:


> Hi Wolfman
> 
> Many years ago I had an old gas fired copper for cooking crabs in.
> It had the same burner and could run on town gas but I would assume that you may need some sort of control.
> ...




Cheers mate will do.


----------



## dropbear85 (13/3/13)

Sorry to drag up an old post but I was doing a bit of house keeping and though this might be helpful to others looking at getting a NASA burner.

Here is a review I wrote about it a while ago and should have originally done it in here.

REVIEW


----------

